
Sessions to meet with state AGs on concern Big Tech 'may be hurting competition' - justinzollars
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/05/jeff-sessions-sets-tech-competition-meeting-with-stateattorneys-general.html
======
sharemywin
yikes what do you do when both parties start talking about your industry.

